# Ballast



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

OK so I have searched and read a lot of great information about ballast on the site. My question is where to place the ballast? Some say over the rear wheels and others say behind the rear wheels. Which is right and what are the pros and cons of either over or behind?


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

If you have read and researched the forum you will see most people put it as far back as possible.


----------



## JDiepstra (Sep 15, 2008)

Behind.....


----------



## flakesmeangreen (Nov 19, 2001)

Behind the tires.



(Boss's ballast retainer kit)


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Hamelfire;767576 said:


> OK so I have searched and read a lot of great information about ballast on the site. My question is where to place the ballast? Some say over the rear wheels and others say behind the rear wheels. Which is right and what are the pros and cons of either over or behind?


Well since this Plowsite I will assume your asking for when your plow is on

Which in this case the preferred placement would be behind the wheels as far back as far as possible as to counterweight the weight of the plow reducing the load on the front axle and multipying the effect of the weight on the rear axle

For everyday winter driving over the rear wheels is better as to not take weight off the front axle reducing your braking ability


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

behind the wheels, if ya put 8 or 9 hundred pounds on the front, do the same for the rear.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

Be sure to secure it too. You don't want it coming up to meet you in the cab in an accident.


----------



## 04sd (Apr 7, 2007)

Remember though that when the plow is down most of the plows weight is now on the ground and not the front axle. So while you're actually plowing, not driving around with the plow up, to much weight behind the rear axle will be lifting the front reducing steering traction. Probably not a concern on a heavy diesel truck but could be on a lighter weight vehicle.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

With my truck they say in the match function in the plow manufacturers sites. I need 900 pounds of ballast. It's going to squat with that much weight behind the back wheels, with the plow down. Humm, maybe beef up the front suspension? Instead of carrying useless weight.


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

MickiRig1;768366 said:


> With my truck they say in the match function in the plow manufacturers sites. I need 900 pounds of ballast. It's going to squat with that much weight behind the back wheels, with the plow down. Humm, maybe beef up the front suspension? Instead of carrying useless weight.


NO. the weight is not useless it also adds traction to the rear end.

You dont want to be driving a vehicle around that is that far out of balance (plow, motor on the front and nothing in the back) it will be the tail waging the dog.


----------



## Grass Master (Feb 17, 2008)

theplowmeister;768457 said:


> NO. the weight is not useless it also adds traction to the rear end.
> 
> You dont want to be driving a vehicle around that is that far out of balance (plow, motor on the front and nothing in the back) it will be the tail waging the dog.


I agree, also remember the front axle will share the load of any weight placed at any point IN FRONT of the rear axle. This could cause you to exeed the grose front axle weight rating, causing accelerated wear on the front end components. Or crack the axle housing like the one in the photo.


----------



## exmark1 (Nov 30, 2005)

Grass Master;772090 said:


> I agree, also remember the front axle will share the load of any weight placed at any point IN FRONT of the rear axle. This could cause you to exeed the grose front axle weight rating, causing accelerated wear on the front end components. Or crack the axle housing like the one in the photo.


What's that axle housing off of?


----------



## Grass Master (Feb 17, 2008)

It is off of a Bronco witha 7.5 Western.


----------



## Avitare (Sep 22, 2007)

*plow up/down*

And old thread but may be of interest

I weighed our plow -- total/front/ rear
then realized that there would be a difference with plow up or down

the difference was 350# on the front axle

and I have about 500# ballast behind the axle

tc


----------

